# long 350 360 tractor



## glaz40

i recently purchased this tractor and have had problems with starting it. since it is an older tractor i am not sure if i am leaving something on when i shut it down? there are 3 switches1. the glow plug and starter switch 2. ignition switch and 3. another switch which i am unsure of? not sure if i should leave this switch in left, center or right position? my battery keeps going dead and have had tested but maybe this 3rd switch i am leaving on but not sure if center if off or left or right? any help? i just keep getting a click sound when starting and battery is good? any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## jensb

If you can pull the key out of the igntion switch it's off,starter,glow plug is springloaded to off on a 360,on my Long that's it,no 3 switch.
'


----------



## Thomas

Most glow swtich are left spring loaded.
Can the key be romove while tractor running?
Does the engine shut off by throttle or other means?
Do you have tester,if so shut engine off do little etsting...you might have bare wire cause battery drain.


----------

